# homophobia



## tagalogstudent

I know that, in the Philippines, it's not a big deal, but, here in America, it is a _huge_ deal.  I think it's horrible that gays are treated so badly, just because of who they are.

It's what drove me away from organized religion - this hypocritical discrimination that is practiced by a religion that supposedly preaches love, caring, tolerance, acceptance, and turning the other cheek (that's _assuming_ that the gay community actually does force their beliefs down heterosexuals' throats, rather than the other way around) actually has such hate for this group.

Anyway, I'm trying to explain to my Filipina girlfriend why I do not practice Christianity, anymore.  The concept of "homophobia," however, is completely foreign to her, and I can't seem to translate it 

So, can someone fill in the blank, here, for me?

"Ako ay  hinihimok ng malayo mula sa relihiyon dahil sa ___________."


----------



## DotterKat

I will give you phrases that are in keeping with the tone of your text, which to me sounds a bit too "deep".

Ako ay  hinihimok n*a* malayo mula sa relihiyon dahil sa... =

...*kawalan ng katarungan *(_lack of justice_) para sa mga bakla o tomboy*.
...pang-aapi* (_oppression_) ng mga bakla o tomboy.
...*mga balakid* (_obstacles_) na pinapataw ng relihiyon sa pagpapaunlad ng mga karapatan ng mga bakla o tomboy.

Note that there is really no Tagalog equivalent for "homophobia", at least not a phrase that won't be too unwieldy. The better alternative is to convey, in Tagalog, what is truly at the heart of the matter, that is, the injustice done to a segment of society solely because of sexual preferences.  Also, "homosexual", which could be an all-encompassing term in English needs to be defined in Tagalog as either bakla or tomboy or both.


----------



## mataripis

Homophobia- means afraid to same sex relationship. If translated to Tagalog,  Takot o Iwas sa pakikiugnay sa katulad na kasarian. The Tagalog sentence you wrote can be expressed as = Dahil sa paiwas ko sa pakikiugnay sa bakla/tomboy, naging malayo para sa akin ang makisali sa mga gawaing Panrelihiyon.


----------

